# DNS server is running but still time out; no server coulb be reached



## jkuiper (Feb 20, 2020)

I've installed a new freeBDS 12 server. The old server FreeBSD 10 has to be replaced (old hardware).
I put this new server into my network to configure it properly before it replaces the old one.
There are two nic's configurated. The second is disabled for now.

I've also installed Bind_914 with pkg install. I took DNS files (only de arpa and main file where the adresses are configured) and put them in /usr/local/etc/namedb/master.
I've configured /etc/hosts with the local ip and his own. /etc/resolv.conf has :  


```
nameserver      192.210.5.12
search          heemstede.pnelis.nl
```
If I start the nameserver, messages tells the server is running:

```
Feb 20 12:39:39 GatewayBSD12 named[1039]: --------------------------------------
--------------
Feb 20 12:39:39 GatewayBSD12 named[1039]: command channel listening on 127.0.0.1
#953
Feb 20 12:39:39 GatewayBSD12 named[1039]: command channel listening on ::1#953
Feb 20 12:39:39 GatewayBSD12 named[1039]: all zones loaded
Feb 20 12:39:39 GatewayBSD12 named[1039]: running
Feb 20 12:39:49 GatewayBSD12 named[1039]: managed-keys-zone: Unable to fetch DNS
KEY set '.': timed out
```

As far as I know, the configuration is the same als the old server.

But when using `dig` or `drill` the tool comes whit the message:

```
; <<>> DiG 9.14.9 <<>>
;; global options: +cmd
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
```

What can I do more to get it work?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2020)

Is the machine able to connect to the internet at all? It looks like it simply cannot reach any outside addresses.


----------



## jkuiper (Mar 3, 2020)

Sorry for the late reply.

Yes, it is. If I change the /etc/resolv.conf with nameserver to another nameserver the tools `dig` and `drill` works correctly


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2020)

Your DNS server can't contact any of the root DNS servers. Which is what this error is telling you:

```
Feb 20 12:39:49 GatewayBSD12 named[1039]: managed-keys-zone: Unable to fetch DNSKEY set '.': timed out
```
If this doesn't work then recursion doesn't work, which in turn means it can't resolve anything besides its own authoritative domains.

How did you configure the domains in named.conf? Is this meant to be authoritative only? Or does it need to do recursion too? If it's authoritative and recursion is turned on is it supposed to be accessible from the internet? Or is it internal only?


----------



## jkuiper (Mar 3, 2020)

For this moment internal only.

Yes, I configured into named.conf in /usr/local/etc/namedb

with `netstat -anp tcp` I only see the local (127.0.0.1) running on port 54. On my real internetserver my other devices are also running.


----------



## jkuiper (Mar 3, 2020)

Problem solved. This lines was not comment out

```
listen-on       { 127.0.0.1; };
```
Now it is and the nameserver works fine.


----------

